# Light red glow and loss of power



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Any check engine light? Misfires can cause unburnt fuel to blow out of the cylinder and burn in the exhaust making the turbo glow red and also can damage the catalytic converter fairly quickly if its a bad enough misfire.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

